# lowering kit info



## trentwill83 (Oct 20, 2009)

i'm looking into lowering my car and i want to know what everybody thinks would be the best brand or type or anything like that. i saw eibach had a kit i could buy, but what else is there. i dont want anything cheap. im looking for the quality parts. and i dont want to lower it too much. 1" all around should do it.


----------

